# 29580 Unna Boot vs. 29581 Venous Wound compression



## OregonCoder (Apr 7, 2011)

What is the big difference, besides price, of a Unna Boot 29580 and the 29581 Application fo multi-layer venous wound comperssion system, below knee. They look the same, but am I missing something? The dx's are 707.9 Ulcer skin,chronic, and 454.1 Statis Dermatitis. On Ingenix Encoder Pro, both codes have the same picture, and state below knee. I guess it is down to how it is applied? Any help would be welcome! Thanks


----------



## Mojo (Apr 8, 2011)

Multilayer is the key word. You are correct that the application is different. Here is an article about the multilayered bandaging systems:

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...r-compression-bandaging-systems-70453407.html


There is a FAQ on 29580/29581 on the MedAssets site:

http://www.medassets.com/ResourceCenter/CFN/CCFN_April2010.pdf


----------



## OregonCoder (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the links!


----------

